# Campsites near to Loule Portugal



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, I wondered if anyone knew of a campsite or aire close toLoule please?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

camping quarteira 15 mins from loule.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the following 4 posts are from W C site might make this ourselves if we can get anywhere near

21 - 25 Feb I think is carnaval week in Loule in Portugal.

have overnighted at the back of Lidls supermarket in Loule in the past, opposite the car park. Hardstanding, and within walking distance of the Carnival. Not all that quite, but was ok. Enjoy the Carnival.

Loule carnival is very nice, lots of Brits from camping in the Algarve spend the day sightseeing. A lot of ex-pats turn up for the event so enjoy. (cheap beers ,wines and spirits in Lidl) mind you the euro is a a lot stronger this year so go easy! Keep to right hand side of car park on entry. Hope all goe's well for you

There is a parkingplace by the old fotball ground in Loulé. Takes u about 4 minutes walk to the mainstreet where the Carnaval is. To long walk from Lidl I think


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

*Is there anywhere to stay near Loule Algarve*

Does anyone know of a place to stay, either camping or aire close to Loule please?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As far as I know there is not anywhere that's 'close'. Do you want to be able to walk in? Is it for the carnival? I thought your previous post had brought up some suggestions for overnighting?

JohnW


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Wizzo, yes for the carnival.
I didn't think I'd got any replies last time that's why I reposted
I'll have a search now, thankyou


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Rugbyken, just found your reply.
Is the place by the football stadium OK with the police to park up, definitely don't want to get moved on.


----------

